# The stylish dog company



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Found this website in a home magazine (I'm on half tem and finally have time for magazines!). I want to buy everything on it!! I wonder how much I can make my own version of......

http://www.thestylishdogcompany.com/

Any other good ones I can browse on my week off?! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice .... You could set up your own site lol, but I'm sure you'd be busy. Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I love the Shropshire Wooden Dog Beds. If Molly didn't have her sofa I would get her one like that way too cute!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It looks so fabulous, thats my sort of dream home, however with my two it would become a nightmare of paw prints, chewed corners and scattered cushions, not tastefully scattered! All with a whiff of bully sticks and pigs ears but it is a lovely dream.......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> It looks so fabulous, thats my sort of dream home, however with my two it would become a nightmare of paw prints, chewed corners and scattered cushions, not tastefully scattered! All with a whiff of bully sticks and pigs ears but it is a lovely dream.......


Those dogs probably never get dirty ha!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy Hannah, 75 Canadian dollars for a dog dish!  I love the look too but ouch!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Holy Hannah, 75 Canadian dollars for a dog dish!  I love the look too but ouch!


Sometimes you do crazy things for your dog We paid 200 some odd dollars for her sofa and she loves it No kids so why not spoil the dog


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Believe me I know it! Rufus has not one but four hand knit woolen sweaters for cold weather. He has a raincoat, a life jacket, a winter coat, and fabric now to make him some flannel pyjamas. I know it sounds crazy but he gets cold at night and likes being dressed.  One set will be pale blue with zoo animals, the other dark blue with cats!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Sometimes you do crazy things for your dog We paid 200 some odd dollars for her sofa and she loves it No kids so why not spoil the dog


I second that (except I have kids but who cares)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I second that (except I have kids but who cares)


Too funny!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Believe me I know it! Rufus has not one but four hand knit woolen sweaters for cold weather. He has a raincoat, a life jacket, a winter coat, and fabric now to make him some flannel pyjamas. I know it sounds crazy but he gets cold at night and likes being dressed.  One set will be pale blue with zoo animals, the other dark blue with cats!


Wow Rufus sounds a tiny bit spoiled


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm hoping it is the last hurrah of estrogen from menopause and we'll outgrow this insanity.  He isn't a little spoiled he is A LOT spoiled!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Believe me I know it! Rufus has not one but four hand knit woolen sweaters for cold weather. He has a raincoat, a life jacket, a winter coat, and fabric now to make him some flannel pyjamas. I know it sounds crazy but he gets cold at night and likes being dressed.  One set will be pale blue with zoo animals, the other dark blue with cats!


First can we PLEASE see him in his PJs? and second I carry Jake around the house like a child. He loves being held and carried around. Everyone that meets him can't get over it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> First can we PLEASE see him in his PJs? and second I carry Jake around the house like a child. He loves being held and carried around. Everyone that meets him can't get over it.


I love Jake! He sounds so needy just like Molly except I don't carry her around


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As soon as I have mastered how to post photos I'll send some (that is after the pjs are done!). Rufus likes the baby position in our arms too, upside down. He likes it when we sing to him too. When we travel his bag is almost as big as ours. Thank god I found this website where my insanity is indulged!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> As soon as I have mastered how to post photos I'll send some (that is after the pjs are done!). Rufus likes the baby position in our arms too, upside down. He likes it when we sing to him too. When we travel his bag is almost as big as ours. Thank god I found this website where my insanity is indulged!


Can't wait I will drive down for that Only takes 5 hours or maybe a bit more


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We get over to Cambridge to visit my sister regularly. We'll meet you at the beaches or somewhere for a Canadian cockapoo meet!  Rufus would love to play with Molly!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> We get over to Cambridge to visit my sister regularly. We'll meet you at the beaches or somewhere for a Canadian cockapoo meet!  Rufus would love to play with Molly!


That would be so much fun and I would be able to take pictures and post them! Maybe Amanda, Suze and Donna can come too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

crikey I tried for a photo of Rufus and got a guy on youtube in a bike helmet.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:hurt::laugh::laugh:


fairlie said:


> crikey I tried for a photo of Rufus and got a guy on youtube in a bike helmet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Would someone please explain to me where to find the photo url? When I write the image # I see on my photo I get a youtube photo!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Would someone please explain to me where to find the photo url? When I write the image # I see on my photo I get a youtube photo!


I am no computer genious so I have no clue!What do you use photobuckeÉÉ Oh lord my keyboard just turned french.....donèt know why and not sure how to fix it! You cursed me ha!:laugh::laugh: I will need to ask for help now darnit! I wanted to say photbucket and it typed some accents on there......man..........


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

à ã é I can do accents but I can't help you escape from your unwanted accent place! 

I am so discouraged with the photos. As far as I am concerned it is all conspiracy of the young against the old. They make everything thirty times more complicated than need be. It is the same with the tv here. I can't even change the channel without help!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> à ã é I can do accents but I can't help you escape from your unwanted accent place!
> 
> I am so discouraged with the photos. As far as I am concerned it is all conspiracy of the young against the old. They make everything thirty times more complicated than need be. It is the same with the tv here. I can't even change the channel without help!


Chirstine is going to fix my accents tomorrow something I must of pressed when I was swiffering doesnèt pay to be a neat freak ha! How old are you canèt be that old! I used to make fun of my mom cause she didnèt understand the microwave now I am having this francais problème ha! Wont be posting much cause everytime I want to put a comma or anything it makes this darn accent my apostrophe is posessed by the french!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

As much as I would love to see Rufus the guy in the bike helmet would have been an interesting second, but I can't even see him I truely believe computers have it against us women of a certain age!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> As much as I would love to see Rufus the guy in the bike helmet would have been an interesting second, but I can't even see him I truely believe computers have it against us women of a certain age!!


I agree I am having accent issues my keyboard has turned french just cause I was cleaning how fair is that


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I agree I am having accent issues my keyboard has turned french just cause I was cleaning how fair is that


Now the crazy lady is quoting herself.....I laugh cause I am french and I hate a french keyboard:laugh::laugh: I sometimes make myself laugh itès ridiculous


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Now the crazy lady is quoting herself.....I laugh cause I am french and I hate a french keyboard:laugh::laugh: I sometimes make myself laugh itès ridiculous


 at least you understand it


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure people reading my posts think I am a crazy person...makes me laugh though...maybe this old lady needs to grow up


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

your posts are great and our poo's will never let us grow old gracefully! The more disgraceful the beter


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> your posts are great and our poo's will never let us grow old gracefully! The more disgraceful the beter


At least I can laugh at myself so that is good...despite my age I feel younger than I am if I write the word pooès it ends up like this...its not french makes me laugh! Oh how I hate technology at least I can text my sister is a year and half younger than me and she has no clue how! I hate using my tablet though cause I spell everything wrong ...I call it fat finger syndrome


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Actually the accents are kind of charming, you should keep them! The rest of us will read you with a strong French accent "Zis pooé of mine iz crazé."

I am NOT that old, just old when it comes to technology! I can text though! HO (heartless one) regularly traveling overseas necessitated that!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am NOT that old, just old when it comes to technology! I can text though! HO (heartless one) regularly traveling overseas necessitated that! [/QUOTE]

I learnt the only way to find out what my kids were up to is facebook or text, even whilst in the same house! and now they have fled the coup its a good way to spy The most memorable text I had was from my daughter when I was out shopping, saying simply "mum ur gonna kill me"......(I let her live and love my grandson to bits)
I do find it so hard on here sometimes not to do text speak


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> I am NOT that old, just old when it comes to technology! I can text though! HO (heartless one) regularly traveling overseas necessitated that!


I learnt the only way to find out what my kids were up to is facebook or text, even whilst in the same house! and now they have fled the coup its a good way to spy The most memorable text I had was from my daughter when I was out shopping, saying simply "mum ur gonna kill me"......(I let her live and love my grandson to bits)
I do find it so hard on here sometimes not to do text speak[/QUOTE]

Ha I love this! What a wonderful way to announce your going to be a gran!!  x the beauty of modern lingo and communication eh? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

arlo said:


> I am NOT that old, just old when it comes to technology! I can text though! HO (heartless one) regularly traveling overseas necessitated that!


I learnt the only way to find out what my kids were up to is facebook or text, even whilst in the same house! and now they have fled the coup its a good way to spy The most memorable text I had was from my daughter when I was out shopping, saying simply "mum ur gonna kill me"......(I let her live and love my grandson to bits)
I do find it so hard on here sometimes not to do text speak[/QUOTE]

 Little do my children know that I keep them on my cell phone plan precisely so I CAN spy on them. I've never needed to, and in fact never have done so, but in a pinch I could have the numbers of all their friends, work, etc...simply by looking at my phone bill! 

Speaking of killing children I once told a police officer I was going to kill my twelve year old son. He had forgotten to call home after school and in a panic I flagged the officer down on the road. When we tracked him down a bit later (at a friends house of course) I told her I was going to kill him when he got home. She told me to never say that to a police officer, not even in jest!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Little do my children know that I keep them on my cell phone plan precisely so I CAN spy on them. I've never needed to, and in fact never have done so, but in a pinch I could have the numbers of all their friends, work, etc...simply by looking at my phone bill! 

Excellent work!! eep: Of course we only have their safety at heart


----------

